# [SOLVED] Cannot Reinitialize Deployment Engine



## tambor198 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello All

This is my first post here. I've been working on a new computer for myself and last night after getting all the parts together I tried to install Windows Ultimate 64 bit. I got as far as the part where windows starts copying new files and got the following message.

Windows setup cannot reinitialize the deployment engine. To start windows restart the installation.


The specs for my new computer are below.


Case - Lian Li PC-G70B/Silerstone 850w PSU

OS - Vista Ultimate 64-bit

Mainboard - Gigabyte x48T-DQ6

CPU - Intel e8400/Thermalright Ultra-120

Memory - G.Skill DDR3 1600 (2x2048)

GPU - 2x HIS HD3870 Ice3 Turbo (512 MB)

Sound Card - X-Fi Fatality XtremeGamer

Optical - Plextor PX760a, PX-810SA


I sure would appreciate any help or suggestions anyone might have.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Reinitialize Deployment Engine*



tambor198 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is my first post here. I've been working on a new computer for myself and last night after getting all the parts together I tried to install Windows Ultimate 64 bit. I got as far as the part where windows starts copying new files and got the following message.
> 
> ...





Hi tambor198. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

If you partitioned the hard drive prior to installing Vista, I suggest that you try the install again and let Vista re-format the entire hard drive and let Vista dictate the placement of the Operating System (OS) files. 

You should also keep an eye on THIS remarkably similar thread in another forum that was posted just 12 minutes after this one - and has received a response. Good Luck to you. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## tambor198 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Reinitialize Deployment Engine*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi tambor198. . .
> 
> Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!
> 
> ...




You do get around, jcgriff2. Just a coincidence, but I think that is my post also. I was getting a little desperate at the time I posted the problems. I have since sorted it out. W hat I ended up doing was using my XP disk and formatting the HD i was trying to use and Vista went right on. Thanks for your reply. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Reinitialize Deployment Engine*



tambor198 said:


> Hello All
> This is my first post here. I've been working on a new computer for myself and last night after getting all the parts together I tried to install Windows Ultimate 64 bit. I got as far as the part where windows starts copying new files and got the following message.
> 
> Windows setup cannot reinitialize the deployment engine. To start windows restart the installation.
> ...




Hi. . .

Desperate times do in fact call for desperate measures!!

Yes, I thought that post was yours, but one can never be sure. I wanted to make sure that you were made aware that there was a reply to that one - as I did not want to simply plagiarize it in some manner and post it here. I hope you took my comments in a positive light and that you know that you are always welcome to post any problem you are having with your system within the walls of this Forum - anytime.

The very different potential solution that I offered to you was based on my own experiences with the type of error that you experienced.

Godspeed - and please do come back... OK??

Regards. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------



## tambor198 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you, jcgriff2. Appreciate your help. 



tambor198


----------



## manofthematch (Aug 26, 2010)

How is this solved!!!!!!
Here are some tips:
For Desktop/laptop computers;
Get a program called Gparted Live, burn it to a CD/DVD via imgburn (both free softwares). Boot from the created cd and format the hard drive to NTFS format. Restart the computer and run the installation one more time. It should work this time. 
If the above doesn't work or if you get more error messages, you gotta try this, if you have a desktop then change your SATA cable connecting the HD to the motherboard.
If you have a laptop and you can get the HD formatted to NTFS but getting other error messages like 0x000570..etc and you can not format the hard drive via a windows xp/ windows 98/ or Vista FULL format utility then highly likely there is something wrong with the connector connecting the motherboard to the hard drive ( in other words u would be screwed especially if u are out of warranty) 
But you could try linux as it would work.


----------

